# getting pee smell out of potty seats



## korintherin (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

DS22mo just potty trained (YAY!!!!!!!!) and is using the foam-type potty seats (the one with ducks on it that goes on the big toilet, and the little potty from Safety 1st with the blue squishy ring and the green lid. Now my bathroom has a constant pee smell. He's not splashing out of the potty, and we rinse and wipe out the little potty every single time he uses it. The foam seems to be absorbing the smell somehow (and one of them was previously owned, so I think it came in the house a bit stale).

Is there something I can soak the seats in to get the smell out? I'm tempted to run them through the dishwasher to steam it out but I'm reluctant to put dishes in there with them, or run a cycle for just two potty seats.

I've heard Nature's Miracle works on carpets but this is some kind of dense foam. Not sure the same principles apply.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't have a good mental image about the product you are desribing - it's hard for me to imagine foam on a toilet seat without a waterproof cover - but what we use for our potties is a vinegar/water mixture. It does seem to help quite a bit with odor.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I would try baking soda.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I vote get a new one once pee gets "inside" you cant really get the smell out. You can try soaking it well with natures Miracle and sitting it in the sun.


----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

I use teas tree oil and water on ours, but I don't know about foam? I second the getting something non foam since it seems like the pee might get inside the seat.


----------

